# Assisted Living Resident Units & ADA/ANSI Requirements



## chad (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm working on a 70 unit assisted living facility (I-1) and wanted to verify a couple items pertaining to the resident unit accessibility.


2006 IBC (2007 Kentucky Building Code) requires at least 4% of units be accessible with the remainder being Type B.  If we make every unit accessible then we are above and beyond code requirements and the Type B part does not apply correct?  We would like to make all units accessible or easily converted with minor cost and labor.  

Table 1107.6.1.1 specifies a minimum required number of Roll-In units and accessible units but If I'm reading it correctly it only applies to Group R buildings?

Assuming the above are there any requirements for a percentage / number of roll-in showers for an I-1 building?  The owners expressed some concern over having a curb at the showers and would like to use fully ADA compliant showers (transfer or roll-in.)  Based on what I've found in IBC & ANSI a transfer shower is acceptable at all locations but before I make a lot of changes to the plans I'd like to be sure that what we are designing is correct

Thanks


----------



## Codegeek (Feb 4, 2013)

1.  Yes, if you make them all accessible units, then the Type B unit requirement does not apply.

2.  Yes, Table 1107.6.1.1 applies only to Group R buildings.  However, keep in mind that when you make the unit fully accessible and you are providing showers/bathtubs, they must comply with the A117.1 requirements.

3.  Yes, you can use the transfer shower as Section 1002.10 of the 2003 A117.1 refers you to Sections 603 through 610.  If you comply with 607 (bathtubs) OR 608 (shower compartments), then you have met the A117.1 requirements.


----------



## chad (Feb 4, 2013)

Codegeek said:
			
		

> 1.  Yes, if you make them all accessible units, then the Type B unit requirement does not apply.  2.  Yes, Table 1107.6.1.1 applies only to Group R buildings.  However, keep in mind that when you make the unit fully accessible and you are providing showers/bathtubs, they must comply with the A117.1 requirements.
> 
> 3.  Yes, you can use the transfer shower as Section 1002.10 of the 2003 A117.1 refers you to Sections 603 through 610.  If you comply with 607 (bathtubs) OR 608 (shower compartments), then you have met the A117.1 requirements.


Thanks!  :cheers


----------

